# coretemp



## ika256 (Nov 14, 2010)

Hi
coretemp gets wrong TjMax for Intel E6750 CPU (CPUID 06FBh), 85 instead of 95.
and therefore monitoring programs see low then room temperature (in air cooling) 
Please fix this and would be nice allowing users manual setting TjMax from sysctl
Thanks


----------



## graudeejs (Nov 15, 2010)

You should send such things to mailinglist...
Most people here are simply users


----------



## ika256 (Nov 15, 2010)

killasmurf86 said:
			
		

> You should send such things to mailinglist...
> Most people here are simply users



aa ok
thank you


----------

